# Off Topic Scooter Thread



## vancouverscooter (May 2, 2007)

*you bought a new scoot?*



RicktheChemist said:


> Bought a XF-50 two days ago.. if you would like a review of it.. please get in touch.
> 
> RtC


 Hello all this is Dave here 'Vancouverscooter' my first posting! 
I have these new volano scooters/mopeds that are selling like crazy here in 
vancouver and surrey bc. 
the RTR-50 retro/vespa styling the students and anyone wanting cheap fun transportation here. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Also the DLX-50 the much full size larger of the 2 and bigger wheels.
I find that there pretty reliable and not to hard on the wallet to buy? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
I sure like this all 'new' DLX-150cc it goes up to 125kms pretty easily and
I like the all black composite colours the best? also it's fully automatic no gears and the women just love it so they can wear skirts on them! 
I haven't uploaded the photos yet i'm afraid? 

If you wish to view my website I call it ScooterDepot.CA - Canadian Discount Gas Scooters all street ready 50cc Mopeds 
it's alittle amatuerish looking but I'll tweak it slowly as timne goes by? 
please look at the photos. :clap:


----------



## vancouverscooter (May 2, 2007)

*2007 my new gas scooters start at $1,999+tax*

I have these new volano scooters/mopeds that are selling like crazy here in 
vancouver and surrey bc. 
the RTR-50 retro/vespa styling the students and anyone wanting cheap fun transportation here.  
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Also the DLX-50 the much full size larger of the 2 and bigger wheels.
I find that there pretty reliable and not to hard on the wallet to buy? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
I sure like this all 'new' DLX-150cc it goes up to 125kms pretty easily and
I like the all black composite colours the best? also it's fully automatic no gears and the women just love it so they can wear skirts on them! 
I haven't uploaded the photos yet i'm afraid? 

If you wish to view my website I call it ScooterDepot.CA - Canadian Discount Gas Scooters all street ready 50cc Mopeds 
it's alittle amatuerish looking but I'll tweak it slowly as timne goes by? 
please look at the photos. :clap:


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Spammer above. RTC, I mention something about cheap Chinese scooters in your other thread about scooters. Here is your prime example of crap scooters. Never even heard about this company. But all I see are Yamaha knock offs.


----------



## vancouverscooter (May 2, 2007)

scootsandludes said:


> Spammer above. RTC, I mention something about cheap Chinese scooters in your other thread about scooters. Here is your prime example of crap scooters. Never even heard about this company. But all I see are Yamaha knock offs.


I wouldn't call this spam and i see alot of other URL's listed on here!


I would say you should research before you preach our 4 strokes are fast
and are not 2 stroke garbage! and you need to go back to school and learn more, I suppose your just another un-educated goof? 
please explain to us what a scootandludes are?
you can't even type? knob!:clap: :yikes:


----------



## vancouverscooter (May 2, 2007)

scootsandludes said:


> Spammer above. RTC, I mention something about cheap Chinese scooters in your other thread about scooters. Here is your prime example of crap scooters. Never even heard about this company. But all I see are Yamaha knock offs.


Oh and one more thing goof! where's your store warehouse & showroom?
do you ride a scooter or are you just a big ****in mouth?

Volanocanada is across canada I just see you beeking off? knob!

were youj dropped on your head when you were young?


----------



## vancouverscooter (May 2, 2007)

dolawren said:


> Heh...Yea it looks just a tad bit dangerous,
> I'm off to Cycle World in a few minutes, Want to see the Honda Ruckus.
> 
> I read that the Yamaha BW can take some time to warm up in the morning,
> ...


Hey go to ScooterDepot.CA - Canadian Discount Gas Scooters all street ready 50cc Mopeds
[email protected]@k at the photos of the volanos there 4 stroke and start at $1,999 +tax this is for the RTR-50 retro/vespa style.
and we have DLX-50cc at $2,199+tax. i'm in vancouver go to the website.
we also carry carb kits the 22mm for more speed to punch them out at 80-85kms also we carry the full racingbore complete tope ends witch are 51mm

I would be safe to say that I ride all the time and they get up to 70-75kms top end. someone mentiuoned the hill up near clark rd in vancouver I have gone up it at a steady 55kms no problem. 
if you wish to call us 604.838.5888 my 2cents! cheers.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

vancouverscooter said:


> I wouldn't call this spam and i see alot of other URL's listed on here!
> 
> 
> I would say you should research before you preach our 4 strokes are fast
> ...


Yeah whatever, you're still spamming. You have no reason for being here besides shilling your crap scoots. When you have been in the scooter scene as long as I have, then maybe you can call me an uneducated goof. 

Me explain myself to you. Sure whatever, Mr 7 post joined yesterday to shill scooters in a Mac community. 

So which part did I get wrong? Me accusing you of selling Chinese made scooters or the part that they're crap? Hey where do you get spares for them, will we have to wait months cause they're stuck in a shipping container, can't get past customs or is there a proper dealer network? Yeah that's what I thought. Maybe you should reconsider before coming on here and insulting the members.

You probably found this thread in a google search, and no there are no other threads of people joining to shill their goods. All links posted by members have been recommendations, and paid advertising links, maybe you should do some research before you insult the people here. Oh and good luck shilling your garbage here since you already insulted members here, I'm sure people will rush to your fly by night business now.


----------



## vancouverscooter (May 2, 2007)

scootsandludes said:


> Yeah whatever, you're still spamming. You have no reason for being here besides shilling your crap scoots. When you have been in the scooter scene as long as I have, then maybe you can call me an uneducated goof.
> 
> Me explain myself to you. Sure whatever, Mr 7 post joined yesterday to shill scooters in a Mac community.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I see you can't spell! SO, witch container did you sneak into the country in?
I will say this one more time 'Volanocanada' dummy. We have parts till I put you in the retirement home and change your depends daily till you either are dead by from "smoking-choking" GOOF! and your smelly ass will be burned hopefully seeing we don't want to contaminate the ground any further. 
If your a smoker then your simply just a dum-ass throwing your money down the drain, further more,and will die a horrible death? now run along and find your walker. :lmao: 'stupid'


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

vancouverscooter said:


> I see you can't spell! SO, witch container did you sneak into the country in?


Speaking of poor spelling, a witch is one of these:










The term you should have used was "which". Not much room for you to criticize others use of the language is there?


----------



## vancouverscooter (May 2, 2007)

*Love your hat do they come in any other colours?*



SINC said:


> Speaking of poor spelling, a witch is one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just don't like being attacked and i just back my product! sure there from china but they are tops in the 4 strokes and cheaper than the jap stuff. 
if your in alberta take alook around we have some stores there with our 
Volano bikes,gas scooters,Quads,atv's, off road machines.. 
ScooterDepot.CA - Canadian Discount Gas Scooters all street ready 50cc Mopeds 
i will say this about this crappy forum.. I wouldn't pay to join this dull grumpy
down beat board. I joined this forum as there were postings on my website from viewers from here. I saw postings about people looking for gas scooters
in our vancouver area and I joined posted and got slammed for spamming the board. I was attacked for this. what a stinky board. period. :yikes:


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

vancouverscooter said:


> i just don't like being attacked and i just back my product! sure there from china but they are tops in the 4 strokes and cheaper than the jap stuff.
> if your in alberta take alook around we have some stores there with our
> Volano bikes,gas scooters,Quads,atv's, off road machines..
> ScooterDepot.CA - Canadian Discount Gas Scooters all street ready 50cc Mopeds
> ...


I don't recall making a spelling mistake. But you used the wrong "there". It's "they're". 

So you're complaining about being attacked for spamming. Hmm, so this surprises you because...? I merely expressed an opinion, and you insult my intelligence, which you don't have much of. Let's see why you're being attacked! You're spamming the board, you insult me for having an opinion and expressing my two cents on your products, and you have nothing to back up your claims of me being stupid. In fact your insults are that of 12 year old throwing insults in front of his mother. 

Why don't grow up, bugger off and spam another board. Nobody is asking you to stay, nobody is interested in your products. If you want to advertise, maybe you should pay like everybody else instead of shilling your garbage, just because we happen to be discussing a topic that you're in business for.

I don't need to justify anything I said about you and your products! Why are you being so defensive about your products, am I right? All you're doing is insulting me completely irrelevant points. Prove me wrong with facts. Oh wait, that's too complicated for you!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

No worries - once the Mayor finds out about this guy, he'll ban his user account and that'll be the end of this.


----------



## vancouverscooter (May 2, 2007)

scootsandludes said:


> I don't recall making a spelling mistake. But you used the wrong "there". It's "they're".
> 
> So you're complaining about being attacked for spamming. Hmm, so this surprises you because...? I merely expressed an opinion, and you insult my intelligence, which you don't have much of. Let's see why you're being attacked! You're spamming the board, you insult me for having an opinion and expressing my two cents on your products, and you have nothing to back up your claims of me being stupid. In fact your insults are that of 12 year old throwing insults in front of his mother.
> 
> ...


How about you just run along and we will not speak anymore ceeya shill.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

vancouverscooter said:


> How about you just run along and we will not speak anymore ceeya shill.


Do you know what shill means? I'm not shilling anything. I don't run a scooter business if that's what you're accusing me of. But, please, tell me what I was shilling genius! Oh wait, I was just mentioning the truth about the garbage that you're trying to shill. Truth hurts doesn't it? 

How about you **** off and find another board to spam! Don't feel bad, nobody here will buy one of your scooters anyways. 

Do you know Johnny Beware by any chance? He also shills cheap asian death traps in the Vancouver area.


----------



## vancouverscooter (May 2, 2007)

scootsandludes said:


> Do you know what shill means? I'm not shilling anything. I don't run a scooter business if that's what you're accusing me of. But, please, tell me what I was shilling genius! Oh wait, I was just mentioning the truth about the garbage that you're trying to shill. Truth hurts doesn't it?
> 
> How about you **** off and find another board to spam! Don't feel bad, nobody here will buy one of your scooters anyways.
> 
> Do you know Johnny Beware by any chance? He also shills cheap asian death traps in the Vancouver area.



Did you know alot of people look like there pets? do you? you know bug eyes and black masked face. :clap:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

vancouverscooter said:


> I would be safe to say that I ride all the time and they get up to 70-75kms top end. someone mentiuoned the hill up near clark rd in vancouver I have gone up it at a steady 55kms no problem.
> if you wish to call us 604.838.5888 my 2cents! cheers.


I call bull on this one, there is no way even a 2 stroke 50cc can be optimized to go 70km/h on flats and do Clarke Road at 55km/h at the same time let alone a cleaner quieter but less powerful 4 stroke engine. Not on a scooter with an automatic V belt tranny. You're either stuck with a high speed 50cc with a very narrow power band or something with more torque on the low end that will do hills with ease at the expense of top speed.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

vancouverscooter said:


> Did you know alot of people look like there pets? do you? you know bug eyes and black masked face. :clap:


So you called me stupid, unintelligent, uneducated goof in previous posts.
Let see, in 4 sentences, you have 5 grammar and spelling errors. To top it off, you insult me like a 10 year old. Grow up, and learn to spell and use proper English. At least my mistakes are just typos.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

vancouverscooter said:


> I have these new volano scooters/mopeds that are selling like crazy here in
> vancouver and surrey bc.
> the RTR-50 retro/vespa styling the students and anyone wanting cheap fun transportation here.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Interesting stuff, I'll pass your link onto my scooter club,
When is the "Volano" line coming to Toronto?

I already have one of the fastest 150 cc scooters on the planet, 
So I'm personally not interested in anything other than what I already own.

Dave


----------



## vancouverscooter (May 2, 2007)

scootsandludes said:


> So you called me stupid, unintelligent, uneducated goof in previous posts.
> Let see, in 4 sentences, you have 5 grammar and spelling errors. To top it off, you insult me like a 10 year old. Grow up, and learn to spell and use proper English. At least my mistakes are just typos.


last word typo goof go away. stupid..


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

vancouverscooter said:


> last word typo goof go away. stupid..


Please refrain from thread crapping, A locked thread becomes a dead thread,

Read the TOS and keep this thread alive.

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

vancouverscooter said:


> last word typo goof go away. stupid..


tptptptp I seriously need to stop giving people a benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

vancouverscooter said:


> last word typo goof go away. stupid..


Gretchen?! Is that you?


----------



## vancouverscooter (May 2, 2007)

*scootsandludes = eluding the truth?*



scootsandludes said:


> Spammer above. RTC, I mention something about cheap Chinese scooters in your other thread about scooters. Here is your prime example of crap scooters. Never even heard about this company. But all I see are Yamaha knock offs.


your still a jerk..


----------



## vancouverscooter (May 2, 2007)

*hello there Dona cruise around Kits beach someday?*



dona83 said:


> I call bull on this one, there is no way even a 2 stroke 50cc can be optimized to go 70km/h on flats and do Clarke Road at 55km/h at the same time let alone a cleaner quieter but less powerful 4 stroke engine. Not on a scooter with an automatic V belt tranny. You're either stuck with a high speed 50cc with a very narrow power band or something with more torque on the low end that will do hills with ease at the expense of top speed.


I see alot of "gee I just can't believe what i'm reading on here?"
our Volano scooters are fast and as 4 strokes one can mod them out put larger carbs on them or put 51mm head on them seeing there a QMB 139 GY6 
engines. I wasn't going to even show back on here but proof is a must in my mind? I wasn't to welcomed on this board and it has left a bad taste in my mouth as some are pretty nasty on here and nailed me for spamming the board yet others list there spam URL's on here what gives = crap!
I bring good news as a product that lifts ones eyes and some frown upon it?
I have been selling our RTR-50 retro styling scooters like hot cakes with out the headaches along with our full size DLX-50 that stands out in the pack and willing continue to do so for many years to come.  
Lastly in my speech the clown patrol on here and they know who they are
goofy Aka 'scootsandludes' and a few other 'husksters' as I would call them 
can stick it? as they don't know anything about the products yet put it down!

The 2 strokes are a thing of the past. :yawn: leave them on your lawnmower!


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

troll wants food


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

vancouverscooter said:


> I see alot of "gee I just can't believe what i'm reading on here?"
> our Volano scooters are fast and as 4 strokes one can mod them out put larger carbs on them or put 51mm head on them seeing there a QMB 139 GY6
> engines. I wasn't going to even show back on here but proof is a must in my mind? I wasn't to welcomed on this board and it has left a bad taste in my mouth as some are pretty nasty on here and nailed me for spamming the board yet others list there spam URL's on here what gives = crap!
> I bring good news as a product that lifts ones eyes and some frown upon it?
> ...


You are a little out of line, No one calls anyone anything on any board I've been a
member of names, It's not good netiquette.

I'd suggest that you pack it in, You'll get no satisfaction here.

Dave


----------



## vancouverscooter (May 2, 2007)

dolawren said:


> You are a little out of line, No one calls anyone anything on any board I've been a
> member of names, It's not good netiquette.
> 
> I'd suggest that you pack it in, You'll get no satisfaction here.
> ...


If you look up this post on me you'll see someone claimming I spammed this now crappy board? were have you been in the brain trauma clinic? 
I see your both goofs! oh well another deadhead in torono...

you idiots are a waiste of good time and should be banned
from this un-popular forum!:lmao: :clap:


----------



## vancouverscooter (May 2, 2007)

*A very Barrie experience*



Wolfshead said:


> troll wants food


No wonder you are dumb look where you live? >your  bigtime.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

vancouverscooter said:


> No wonder you are dumb look where you live? >your  bigtime.


You know, for a guy who wants to sell scooters here, you're going about it all wrong.

Why not let the issue die, shut up, and see if anyone responds to your web site and brand name?

I'm not in the market for a scooter, but if I was, I would stay far away from you, given your posts in this thread.

Just a bit of advice as I see it.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

SINC said:


> You know, for a guy who wants to sell scooters here, you're going about it all wrong.
> 
> Why not let the issue die, shut up, and see if anyone responds to your web site and brand name?
> 
> ...


Sounds right to me...

RtC


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

This thread is a prime example of how not to act on ehMac. Thread closed.


----------

